# Karl Malone's return



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

I know we're still a month away from finding this out, but wondering what hunches are out there concerning Karl returning. He says he'll only go to the Lakers, would seem to make more sense to join the Spurs or Wolves, though the Lakers record is better than many predicted. Wondering if he's watching to see what chance they might have before making up his mind, or simply letting his body decide for him?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

He's repeatedly stated that if he plays at all this season, it'll only be for the Lakers. I don't see any reason to doubt his words.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i get the feeling since he has made cameo's at games and seen how badly they need him that he probably will come back. he may still want the scoring title although it might be unreachable


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If he want a ring he should play with the Spurs the Lakers maybe will make the playoff but not even close a championship cpntender team


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Should have been more clear on one aspect, was discussing his returning at all, pretty confident as well the Lakers are his only option.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

He would be a perfect fit in San Antonio. If he wants a championship as badly as he says he does, he will suck it up and sign with a contender like the Spurs


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He should goto the Bobcats, score lots and beat Kareem.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't really get his desire to play for the Lakers. Does he make them a championship team? They might need him more than the other teams but is that a good thing? Is he still looking to break Kareem's record or something?

The logical spot for Malone, with a good shot at a championship and a starting role (I would think), is Miami, in my opinion. Have they already used up their exceptions?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> He's repeatedly stated that if he plays at all this season, it'll only be for the Lakers. I don't see any reason to doubt his words.


In addition to that, Malone has said it's not as much about the ring anymore as it is about staying with his family on the West coast.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's finished. If he comes back to pad his stats to try and pass Kareem, I'll hate him even more than I currently do, which is a lot.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I don't really get his desire to play for the Lakers. Does he make them a championship team? They might need him more than the other teams but is that a good thing? Is he still looking to break Kareem's record or something?
> 
> The logical spot for Malone, with a good shot at a championship and a starting role (I would think), is Miami, in my opinion. Have they already used up their exceptions?


Yeah I know, I mean I'm pretty sure the Lakers would understand that he wants a championship. Malone didnt know that Shaq and Payton would be chased away


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's a thought I'm sure has been discussed here before, if he does return, would he have a better chance with the Lakers of a title, or with his former team the Jazz?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Redbled</b>!
> Here's a thought I'm sure has been discussed here before, if he does return, would he have a better chance with the Lakers of a title, or with his former team the Jazz?


I think he would probably have a better chance with the Jazz

PG: Arroyo
SG: Harpring
SF: Kirilenko
PF: Malone
C: Boozer

Too many PF's, but they are all great PF's


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

judging from what he's said and his actions i dont think winning a title is that high on his list anymore, he's reached the finals three times, and his legacy is already etched in stone. i dont think anyone will remember him differently if he gets a kevin willis sympathy title and to me it seems like he's accepted it along time ago and has different goals


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I remember Malone having a hard time deciding between wheather a Championship was more important to him or breaking Kareem's Points record. He must still want either one and I don't think he will acheive either one on the Lakers this season


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he would probably have a better chance with the Jazz
> ...


Isn't Boozer about 6'9"? What the hell do you have him starting center for?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I remember Malone having a hard time deciding between wheather a Championship was more important to him or breaking Kareem's Points record. He must still want either one and I don't think he will acheive either one on the Lakers this season


perhaps not, but they could still really use him, and he is enamored with Los Angeles for some reason, i think because he isnt the only black dude in the city anymore


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't Boozer about 6'9"? What the hell do you have him starting center for?


Well I suppose you could play Kirilenko or Malone at Center, take your pick


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I suppose you could play Kirilenko or Malone at Center, take your pick


neither


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> perhaps not, but they could still really use him, and he is enamored with Los Angeles for some reason, i think because he isnt the only black dude in the city anymore


:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> perhaps not, but they could still really use him, and he is enamored with Los Angeles for some reason, i think because he isnt the only black dude in the city anymore


I remember him saying he just didnt want to move his family around anymore. Makes sense at his age

Maybe he should atleast sign with Phoenix, they are probably the closest city to LA that actually has a legit chance at winning it all


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> neither


Would you rather play Jarron Collins over Malone, Boozer or Kirilenko?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I suppose you could play Kirilenko or Malone at Center, take your pick


No... I'd play an actual center at center, and then put Malone as the 6th or 7th man...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you rather play Jarron Collins over Malone, Boozer or Kirilenko?


Yes, Jarron Collins is a center, therefore I'd play him at center over those non-centers. I'd also play Jarron Collins at center over Carlos Arroyo at center.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> No... I'd play an actual center at center, and then put Malone as the 6th or 7th man...


Fair enough, would give them more depth


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Malone's house in Utah is incredible, assuming he didn't sell it. The guy fit so well in a "white" world out there. Liked driving trucks and country music of all things.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

yes, karl malone is 100% *******! he lives for the gritty outdoors lifestyle and has that toughman attitude.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well Kobe Bryant is the player he respects most in the current game so that might be one reason why he wants to stay in LA. His family probaly is there too.

On Kareem's record

Malone is only 1459 points away from Kareem. He just needs to average 17.8 points a game over a 82 game stretch for the record. It is within his reach.

Championship- go to spurs.

2 Years and he will get both.

I wish Jordan didn't retire so much so he would have the record.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's finished. If he comes back to pad his stats to try and pass Kareem, I'll hate him even more than I currently do, which is a lot.


I'm sure that will factor heavily into his decision.


----------

